
Amazon Cloud Development Kit (CDK): A Whirlwind Tour - kevinslin
https://kevinslin.com/aws/cdk_all_the_things/
======
kevinslin
been working with AWS Cloud Development Kit for a few months and published a
blog post documenting the experience. tldr: CDK is like having cake and eating
it too and i'm afraid i can never go back.

if you used the cdk, curious to hear about your experience in the comments :)

